# End Grain Projects



## Herb Stoops (Aug 28, 2012)

Recently I did a presentation at our NW Woodworkers Assoc. meeting on building things from end grain besides cutting boards. 
I presented a stool from end grain Douglas fir. With the material left over I made a jewel box and a tea caddy. 

Here are some pictures.


----------



## DaninVan (Jan 1, 2012)

_*Bogglement!*_

...and I've been using it for firewood. 
You do like a challenge, Herb!


----------



## Semipro (Mar 22, 2013)

Very impressive ,Herb


----------



## denniswoody (Dec 11, 2011)

Very interesting and attractive. I'm curious about the strength of the top of the stool compared to a traditional board.


----------



## Gaffboat (Mar 11, 2012)

Very cool stuff, Herb. I really like them.


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

Well matched, Herb..


----------



## Marco (Feb 21, 2009)

Nice....Real nice!!!


----------



## AndyL (Jun 3, 2011)

They are all very handsome, nice job Herb.


----------



## marecat3 (Nov 30, 2010)

Amazing, wow were the first words out of my mouth


----------



## billyjim (Feb 11, 2012)

Herb those are some really eye catching pieces. I am curious about the strength of the end grain cuts vs a more traditional cut. Any thoughts?


----------



## schnewj (Nov 18, 2013)

marecat3 said:


> Amazing, wow were the first words out of my mouth


Ditto!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## chessnut2 (Sep 15, 2011)

Really great, Herb. This is something I would have never thought of. I love boxes of any kind, but this is a fascinating departure from the usual look of the grain. Thanks. Jim


----------



## Herb Stoops (Aug 28, 2012)

This was a piece of stump fireplace wood that was split across the stump alongside the pithy center and out about 7 1/2". It was about 20" hi and 24" across and had the bark on both sides. It was all I could do to lift this up onto the bandsaw and slice up like salami.

The strength of the seat on the stool was taken into consideration, I added 2-2X2 stringers fully mortised into the end legs to add structural strength to the top. And the trestle is also a piece of 2X2 long grain material. 
You may have noticed the pitch pocket in the center of the board. This was formed sometime in the past when something injured the tree and the tree healed over it and grew around it with new wood. 
The pitch had crystallized and formed a weak spot. So I removed those ,scraped and wire brushed out all I could get out and re-epoxyed the pieces back in place.


----------



## Goldenhammer4 (Aug 30, 2014)

Wow was the first thought in my head also beautiful and I'm sure extremely challenging be proud


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

what they all said ...


----------



## DaninVan (Jan 1, 2012)

I'd forgotten all about that thread, Herb! Beautifully crafted, Sir!!


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

Beautiful work Herb. That's definitely coastal D fir with growth rings that wide. I had a piece from the plateau between Vernon and Merritt, BC that had 50 rings to the inch. The same pieces you made would look nothing similar with it.


----------



## DaninVan (Jan 1, 2012)

Cherryville Chuck said:


> Beautiful work Herb. That's definitely coastal D fir with growth rings that wide. I had a piece from the plateau between Vernon and Merritt, BC that had 50 rings to the inch. The same pieces you made would look nothing similar with it.


I was kind of wondering about Harry's D. Fir that he was using for turning(?). (Australia...wonder where it came from???)


----------



## old coasty (Aug 15, 2014)

Herb, you never cease to amaze us.


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

old coasty said:


> Herb, you never cease to amaze us.


or anybody else..


----------



## Herb Stoops (Aug 28, 2012)

DaninVan said:


> I'd forgotten all about that thread, Herb! Beautifully crafted, Sir!!


Dan that chunk of firewood was probably a year old when I got it, and it set in my shop for another year before I resawed it. I have a hunch If I had resawed the end grained slices while it was green they might have warped or cracked.

Herb


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

There is a wide range of imported timbers here in Australia.


----------



## hawkeye10 (Jul 28, 2015)

Herb, have you got the big head yet? I will have to say you deserve it. How wide was the stump you sliced the wood from? Pretty big I am thinking.


----------



## Herb Stoops (Aug 28, 2012)

hawkeye10 said:


> Herb, have you got the big head yet? I will have to say you deserve it. How wide was the stump you sliced the wood from? Pretty big I am thinking.


It was around 24" diam. and hand split down the middle of the stump, and about 8" out from center. I crosscut 1" boards out of it on the band saw and ran them through the drum sander, then book matched them as best I could.
Herb


----------

